# Oatmeal Apple Crisp



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

4-5 large peeled, cored and chopped apples
2 tblsp applie pie spice
1/2 cup of butter
1/2 cup of oatmeal
3/4 cup brown sugar
1/2 cup of flour
1/2 tsp salt

Spread apples in buttered baking pan. Sprinkle salt and apple pie spice over apples. Combine butter, oatmeal, brown sugar and flour until crumbly. Sprinkle over apples. Bake at 350 deg for 30-35 mins.


----------

